# Just ate a moth, should I be concerned?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby, not me.

It was pretty amazing (to me, anyway). He's an indoor cat, 8 months old. Trapped it against the screen door, pawed at it on the floor for about 10 seconds, then just gobble it up, chewed, and *poof* it was gone. I know Bengals have a very strong prey drive, but it seemed so quick and natural it was as if he had been doing it every day.

So, back on point, should I be concerned about any ill effects? Maybe worms? I guess I'll call my vet tomorrow to see what I should look out for.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When I was a child we had a large Tom Tabby named Hungry, he'd hang out on the front porch in the evening and hunt and eat the moths attracted to the light, never hurt him but of course he was later killed by a car.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My well-fed cats enjoy eating moths. I don't think you have anything to worry about at all.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

The thing I'd worry about with moths is toxins, but if he'd swallowed one of _those_ it'd be back on your carpet in no time ;-)

AFAIK moths don't hang out on feces and don't suck anyone's blood, so there's little opportunity for them to act as a vector for worms or the like. There are always rare exceptions of course, but the chances are so very, very, VERY slim that it's not worth worrying about. Consider the moths free snacks


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My cat loves to moth/bug hunt. If you ever see her staring off into space with a glassy stare, you know she has spotted her next prey and is just waiting for it to drift into range.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cats find moths a tasty snack. I've never had a cat get sick eating a moth.


----------

